# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fit's in 'e Groat 'is week?

## Nwicker60

John O Groat Journal headlines for March 15, 2013
*
DEVELOPERS* are queuing up to discover what Wick has to offer as a renewable energy support base, according to the chairman of the local harbour authority.  Willie Watt says the ports key advantages have been highlighted in a series of high-level meetings with leading energy companies.  And, pointing to the range of skills, facilities and transport links already available in the county as a whole, he insists: Caithness is ready to do business.
*
THE* son of the couple who lost their lives in the Halkirk rail tragedy in 2009, has added his voice to those pressing for the immediate go-ahead for new safety barriers at the Bridge Street level crossing.  Angus and Margaret Mackay both (81) from Inverness, along with Anguss brother, Donald Mackay (66) a resident of Forse House care home in Latheron, died when their car collided with a Sprinter train at the crossing.  Their son, Donald Mackay, yesterday accused Network Rail of deferring work to install full barriers at the crossing.
*
TENSION* has flared between SNP Liberal Democrat members of Highland Councils ruling coalition after a remark about hte independence referendum sparked anger.  The public clash between senior Nationalist George Farlow and Lib Dem group leader David Alston, came during a debate on tourism in the region.  The two parties are on diferent sides of the independence debate but are partners in the local authoritys rainbow administration along with Labour.
*
DOUNREAY* will lose between 200 and 250 jobs a year in six years time.  That was the grim warning made this week by Roger Hardy, managing director of the Babcock Dounreay Partnership.   And he said a concerted effort is needed if these jobs are to be replaced.
*
A FORMER* facility with military connections has become the base for local amateur radio enthusiasts in Caithness.  The unit, at Skirza Head, near Freswick, includes two 47 foot high vertical antennas and was acquired by members of Caithness Amateur Radio Society.  It was used over five days, last month. to help celebrate the centenary of the Radio Society of Great Britain.
*
FEWER p*eople may use buses as a result of an impending five per cent increase in fares on Stagecoach services.  John Green who chairs the Association of Caithness Community Councils, believes the move could have repercussions, though he added that the company has valid reasons for the increase. 
*
THIS YEARS* competitive ploughing season in Caithness got o to a cracking start on Saturday at Dixonfield, on the outskirts of Thurso with the staging of the annual match run for under 30- year olds by Forss Young Farmers.   The contest was launched in 2009 to help encourage newcomers to take part in the far north circuit.

----------

